# Greek Roast Chicken and Potatoes



## evelyn (Feb 3, 2003)

This is a really easy recipe and it is unbelievably good.  I hardly ever have time to marinate the chicken 'properly' (a couple of hours) but it still ends up tasting great!

Greek Marinated Oven Baked Chicken.

1/2 cup olive oil
juice of 1 to 1 1/2 lemons (depending on how tart you like your chicken.  Start with 1 and if you think it needs more, do it the next time)
1 teaspoon dried rosemary, broken up between 
your fingers
1 1/2 teaspoons dried oregano (if you can get Greek oregano - it will make a huge difference in taste)
2-3 garlic cloves, minced
salt and pepper

1 medium-sized potato per person (plus a couple 'for the pan' - I eat the really dark ones before I get dinner on the table), cut into large wedges


This is enough for about 6-8 chicken pieces, or 1 whole chicken.

Combine all the ingredients in a small bowl, and whisk to blend.  Put chicken pieces (or whole chicken) into a ziploc bag or large bowl and pour marinade in.  Turn chicken to coat.  Leave a couple of  hours for the chicken to absorb flavours. 

Remove chicken from bag and pour marinade over potatoes in your baking pan.  Add 1/2 cup water to the pan and give the potatoes a stir.  Sprinkle generously with salt.  Start the potatoes in the cold oven and add the chicken about 10 minutes after the oven has come to the right temperature (giving the potatoes another stir).  

Push potatoes to the sides of pan to make a 'bed' for the chicken.  Place chicken in the baking dish and sprinkle with salt.  Bake in a very high (450F) oven for about 1 hour (for pieces) - 1 1/2 hours (for whole chicken), or until juices run clear when pricked with a fork.  

If you are doing the whole chicken, I start breast side down and roast till golden-brown and then flip over to brown breast side-up.  This keeps the breast meat juicy.


----------

